# Riddex Plus for houses



## ship (May 28, 2008)

So I'm detecting a wee slight concept problem with the "as advertised on TV" Riddex Plus product.

Assuming everything as advertised works properly as advertised, what is it about a normal house that might not make it work at least beyond 50% efficiency?


----------



## sound_nerd (May 28, 2008)

RIDDEX PLUS DIGITAL PEST REPELLER - Electronic Pest Control - TV Website is the website for the product for those interested in seeing what Ship's talking about.

While I've never heard of it (aside from a bit of research just now) it seems like a complete load of bull....in the same field as snake oil and other wonderful products to get money from people. 

To answer your question though Ship, I have no idea.


----------



## David Ashton (May 30, 2008)

"Plus pro unit will clear pets from an entire floor of your home'
My cats and rabbits won't like it.
It is of course a pure scam.


----------

